# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  tanya koi's id

## QuickLine

om kalo saya udah kirim formulir pendaftaran anggota koi's dan bukti pembayarannya,tapi katanya koi's id-nya masih diproses,boleh ikutan forum lelang ga yah?trims

----------

